
What Goes Up: A platformer that ignores gravity - DiabloD3
https://lonebot.itch.io/what-goes-up
======
tonetheman
Brilliant! I followed you on itch.io. Great idea. What did you use to develop
it?

~~~
DiabloD3
This isn't mine, and this isn't a Show HN. ;)

I bet the author doesn't know about HN, although he seems like the kind up
people that should be here.

